# ICB Check



## Renter27 (28 Apr 2010)

I applied online for my ICB history , it was returned saying No Data Found,
does this mean that I currently owe no institution any money , or is it just that I've never missed payments , forfeited on a loan etc ?


----------



## setesh (29 Apr 2010)

It means they have no records on you over the past five years, at the address' that you provided. 
If you think this is incorrect you could always call them.


----------

